# There, I fixed it!



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

found these on friday. 

the first one feeds landscaping lights. they ran the cord about 100' just below the grass out to the tree. they buried this box so you could only see the top of it. for some odd reason, they covered the top of the box with aluminum duct tape.










then, this one later in the day. the exension cord went to a small fridge in the next room.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

turds


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

as well as turd herders

~CS~


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Was that standing water in the bottom of that PVC box? 

Jack-legged jobs like that can cause all sorts of problems with those taped up plugs retaining moisture instead of keeping it out ....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^yup.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That's some real hack s**t in that PVC box. What a joke.

They should've used one of these instead:










:jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

They must have taken a cue from B4T.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> They must have taken a cue from B4T.


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :sleep1:


:boat:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

you can't get too crazy with these HO"s. if the fella at HD said it can be done, then it is as good as gold. i had an HO the other day that wanted me to install a nice motion light on her nice home. she said the HD fella sold her some 14/2 uf cable and that's all she needed. she was in total shock when i told her the fixture needed a box and she just couldn't stab the wire into the outdoor receptacle.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

There is so much to be said about that first picture. But I read that you get the banhammer when you poke fun at another member, so ill leave it at that. I dont see any scotchcoat though... :brows:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the hacks are winning.....

~CS~


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like they have a DSC alarm system too. What crap work.


----------

